# Pier Rod Recommendation



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Good morning,

I don't do a lot of pier fishing but would like to buy at least one general purpose rod to go fish off the planks along the North Carolina coast once in awhile. 

What length, action, line and lure rating would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mostly depends on what "general purpose fishing" is??? I use a 2500 sized spinning reel with a 7' rod for everything except what is at the end,aka seamullets,bluefish,spanish,spot,albacore-alberts,pups,even caught a few small cobia some of which were legal.. On the end I use a 12' 6" rod that will throw eight for drum.. Back in time,used to pinrig and even floatrig for kings,cobia,big jacks,and even tarpon off the end..


----------



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> Mostly depends on what "general purpose fishing" is??? I use a 2500 sized spinning reel with a 7' rod for everything except what is at the end,aka seamullets,bluefish,spanish,spot,albacore-alberts,pups,even caught a few small cobia some of which were legal.. On the end I use a 12' 6" rod that will throw eight for drum.. Back in time,used to pinrig and even floatrig for kings,cobia,big jacks,and even tarpon off the end..


Thanks I am talking about anything but what is at the end. I have several surf rods I can use there. What action is your rod and what size line do you normally use? I would mainly use it for soaking bait but throw a few lures as well.


----------



## Native (Nov 18, 2011)

There are some really economical utility rods out there that will serve that purpose quite well and won’t cost a fortune. Many are referred to as boat rods while others go by jetty rods. Some of my favorite are the St. Croix Mojo series rods like the Inshore, Salt; then there’s Tsunami Air Wave rods like the Trophy series; Shimano Talavera and Talus Blue Water series; Star Stellar and Aerial series. J&H Tackle is a good on-line resource with reasonable and fair pricing. Hope this helps!


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

I would go with a fiberglass rod and not spend over $100. It will probably get banged up a bit on a pier. 7-8', fast or moderate-fast action, maybe rated for 10-20# test line, 1/2oz. to 2oz. lure rating. A boat rod, mentioned above, would be good except light jigging and throwing spoons and gotcha plugs could get tiresome. If it were me, a heavy bass or inshore rod would be the one rod I walk onto a pier with if I were limited to one.


----------



## jmac (Sep 26, 2007)

The Ugly Stik inshore rods are tough to beat for their price point . The MH ones especially make for a good overall pier rod. They also have a decent 7 year warranty. 

http://www.uglystik.com/uglystik-rods-spinning-rods/ugly-stik-inshore-select-spinning/1415328.html#start=4


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Any of the new combos are good like the diawa bg and Penn battle. Get them in the 3000 or 4000 size and your good. I got the bg in 4000 and battle in 3000. I like the 4000 better for bait fishing and have it spooled with 30# braid and use the 3000 for Artie's and have it spooled with 10# braid. Based off my experience with them I think the bg is the better combo.


----------



## dbaugus (Oct 4, 2019)

For saltwater pier fishing, you can't beat the Penn Fierce III spinning combo. You can find this setup at your local Dicks Sporting Goods. Look for the 4000 series, this is setup perfectly for pier and inshore fishing. $100, you can't beat it for the price. You can use it in the surf, of at the end of the pier. I bottom fish and plug with mine.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Woodrow said:


> Thanks I am talking about anything but what is at the end. I have several surf rods I can use there. What action is your rod and what size line do you normally use? I would mainly use it for soaking bait but throw a few lures as well.


 Mine is a medium action rod by loomis g2 I think.. I use 10lb crystal fireline.. The lightness of the line and rod make it great for throwing small lures like gotchas,and stingsilvers.. The 10lb crystal is strong enough to baitfish as well.. I've pulled 2 lb spanish,as well as bunches of seamullet close to that without even using a net..


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

I would have to say a 3000-4000 penn fierce 2 and an ugly stik bigwater medium action. Never gonna break an ugly stik...good, quality, take a beating rod. I’m not familiar with penn rods, but if the rod is decent that penn fierce 3 combo for less than 100$ Listed above might be the ticket. I really think for not crazy expensive but really good quality you can’t beat penn reels and ugly stik rods......regardless, do yourself a favor and use fresh bait and good hooks (owners and gamakatsu or equivalent)


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I'll throw this out there..........economically, it is hard to be the Ticas............I have five of them and five Ugly Sticks........for an " all around " rod pier rod, one that will throw jigs,stingsilvers, and even MirOlures as well as flounder rigs and standard bottom fishing gear........I use the UEHA524402s med action 8' one piece and two piece versions, rated 3/4 - 3 oz and 10# - 25# line.....I have Daiwa BG15s on them and normally PP 20# but am gonna try the Daiwa J braid after a recommendation today.....300 yard spool is $15 versus $25+ for PP...........I just returned from a month long trip and I threw 1/8 oz jig heads with 3" and 4" gulps for flounder and reds, no problem.


----------

